# Happy Mother's Day, TAM friends!



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I have learned so much from the ladies of TAM this last year and a half. There are many wonderful, wise mothers here, from whom I have learned so much. 

I especially appreciate hearing from moms who are more experienced in mothering than I am and have kids older than mine. Thank you for sharing your wisdom with us. I treasure the loving heart you have for children. 

And as an aside, I would like to say a personal thanks to Duguesclin for my own chance to be a mother. I am so grateful to you, Dug, for changing my 23 year old life by telling me you loved me. And then for telling me a few days later that you wanted us to breastfeed and homeschool our children. . You gave me purpose and direction when I had none. I will always be thankful to you for that, my dear husband. 

A very Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Happy Mother's day to you too JLD


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> I have learned so much from the ladies of TAM this last year and a half. There are many wonderful, wise mothers here, from whom I have learned so much.
> 
> I especially appreciate hearing from moms who are more experienced in mothering than I am and have kids older than mine. Thank you for sharing your wisdom with us. I treasure the loving heart you have for children.
> 
> ...


Love what you said about your husband ! 

Our daughter spent the night at a friends but left me a home made card to find.. another baked me a cake that read "MOM" with green sprinkles.. he made his own icing ... then he put 3 candles that I couldn't blow out on top... and all the green sprinkles were flying with my trying to, had to take the cake outside... still couldn't get them out!! That was FUN!

My wish.. for many more years to watch them all grow, to see them build their own families someday... that whole "circle of life" thing....


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?p=12593826


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day, jld and all the moms here.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks JLD! Happy Mother's Day to the TAM moms:smthumbup:


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day to JLD and all the mothers on TAM.




techmom said:


> Thanks JLD! Happy Mother's Day to the TAM moms:smthumbup:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day Ladies 

It is all over here, was a very nice day, Mr H made lunch for all of us plus my Sister and her kids. We toasted marshmellows in the fireplace and played Scrabble. 

Hope you are all having a great day


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all!

My kids know me well and gave me lots of chocolate and flowers. We took my mom out for an early brunch and then took my MIL out for a late brunch. I'm stuffed and I won't need to eat for a week.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Mother's day to you JLD and all the other mommy's out there.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy mother's day Jld and all the moms on TAM! 

I had a great mother's day, as my husband got up early with our son so I could sleep in. They made me breakfast(well our toddler 'tried'), and I got to relax.  I feel so blessed.


----------

